# Any one use the Brinkmann Vertical Trailmaster?



## jeffed76 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thinking about my next smoker and I'm intrigued with the Brinkmann heavy-gauge Vertical Trailmaster?.  I love my ECB but I need more cooking space!  Anyone use this model or one like it?













Brinkman Vert offset.JPG



__ jeffed76
__ Jul 11, 2013


----------



## remmy700p (Jul 11, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> Thinking about my next smoker and I'm intrigued with the Brinkmann heavy-gauge Vertical Trailmaster?.  I love my ECB but I need more cooking space!  Anyone use this model or one like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember that you can only smoke a piece of meat that'll fit onto one of the racks. A large brisket probably wouldn't fit in there. That's why I got the horizontal cook chamber.


----------



## waywardswede (Sep 20, 2013)

Jeffed

I know this post goes back a couple of months, but did you ever get this smoker?  I'm looking at the same one.  I'm not too concerned about the size of the cooking grates, as it's just my wife and son and I don't see us needing more space than this.  I don't have a problem trimming ribs or cutting the racks in half, so for me I'm thinking the benefits of the vertical chamber outweigh the disadvantage of size.


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 20, 2013)

Unfortunately not yet.  I'll probably pony up the money this Christmas.


----------



## jim perry (Mar 9, 2015)

It actually has hanging hooks mounted on the ceiling, so you can remove all the racks and hang a pretty good size piece of meat in there.


----------



## carlo olivares (Sep 11, 2015)

I am thinking of getting the vertical trailmaster as well. question though: I noticed that there seem to be 2 models out there - the regular one; and the limited edition vertical smoker. 

Anyone know what the difference is? the home depot website seems to say that the limited edition vertical smoker has 2 cooking grates in the charcoal chamber. but thats the only difference i notice. 

would you guys know?


----------

